# Einstieg ins Brandungsangeln



## H.Christians (9. Dezember 2017)

Moin Moin aus Ostfriesland.

Ich möchte im nächsten Jahr bei uns hinterm Deich mein Glück auf Plattfisch und Dorsch probieren.

Dafür brauche ich natürlich eine gescheite Ausrüstung, und bin deshalb auf eure Meinung/Mithilfe angewiesen.

Habe mir aktuell folgende Ruten und Rollen rausgesucht:

Ruten:

Cormoran X-Cast Surf 390cm 100-200g 
Shimano Vengeance Surf 425 BX-J Sensitive -225g 

Rollen:

Shimano Aerlex 10000XS-B
Shimano BeastMaster 7000 XT-A 

Dreibein:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Cormoran-Bea...ter-Dreibein-Rodpod-Rutenstander/332222933884

Shelter:

https://www.ebay.de/itm/Aquantic-Be...sgzelt-140x230x150cm-Strandbivvy/321649445218

Möchte mir jeweils 3 Ruten + Rollen anschaffen.

Dann natürlich noch Bleie, Schnur und diverse Montagen(möchte ich natürlich auch selber basteln.

Was haltet ihr von meiner bisherigen Auswahl, gibt es vielleicht bessere Alternativen?

Danke für eure Mithilfe


----------



## hans albers (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Einstieg ins Brandungsangeln*

moin 

 ich kann zu den genannten modellen leider nichts sagen
sehen mir erstmal okay aus, 
wobei ich vielleicht die gleiche ruten länge nehmen würde (4,25 m).

als rolle kann ich die ryobi proskyer empfehlen...
oder ne penn surfmaster.


allgemein ist fürs brandeln noch von vorteil:

-lange ködernadel
-wurfhandschuh bzw. finger
-diverse bleie (kantenblei,tropfen blei und kralle 80-250g)
-nen caddy bzw. hacken porsche (grosse räder von vorteil)
-gute kopflampe bzw. stehlampe

etc...


fürs montage binden brauchste dann 
noch wirbel, clips, perlen, fluo gummischlauch, 
gute salzwasserhaken und salzwasser vorfachschnur.

viel spass!!


----------



## Stulle (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Einstieg ins Brandungsangeln*

Ich finde die beast master hat eine etwas zu kleine Spule aber mein Vater angelt und vor allem wirft mit solchen Rollen erfolgreich, nur Größere Dorsche bleiben manchmal hinter den Steinen :q (kleiner Seitenhieb)

Wenn du nicht zu kurz Geraten bist (<180cm) solltest du mit der Längeren Rute besser weck kommen.

Anstatt in ein Schelter würde ich in Gute Kleidung investieren

Das 3 Bein finde ich überteuert so vom Bild her.


----------



## Meefo 46 (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Einstieg ins Brandungsangeln*

Moin .

Die gibt es hier noch    https://www.ebay.de/itm/RYOBI-Prosk...d=161899849595&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851 

ASC Heiligenhafen


----------



## M3ggid0 (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Einstieg ins Brandungsangeln*

Anstatt des Wurfandschuh´s bevorzuge ich eine Rolle Leukoplast. Einmal um den Finger gewickelt reicht um die Schnur nicht zum Knochen schneiden zu lassen  und die Rolle hält ewig...selbst wenn es mal wegrutschen sollte kann man es schnell erneuern. Zusätzlich mache ich damit meine Knicklichter fest...

2 Ruten reichen mir definitiv... ist so schon eine Menge Arbeit die ständig zu beködern.

Beim Shelter liebäugel ich schon länger hiermit:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Daiwa-Sundri...174278&hash=item48953d1822:g:Pv4AAOSwiDFYKy5p


----------



## hans albers (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Einstieg ins Brandungsangeln*



> 2 Ruten reichen mir definitiv... ist so schon eine Menge Arbeit die ständig zu beködern.



...


----------



## Aalbubi (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Einstieg ins Brandungsangeln*

Moin, Finger weg von diesem Dreibein! Habe ich bestellt und nach Erhalt der ware es am nächsten Tag zurückgeschickt.

Vorsicht bin kein Experte!

 In Emden (beim Hotel Strandlust) reichen bei mir in der Regel 125 bis 150 g Krallenbleie. Zudem gehen in Emden sehr viele Wittlinge ans Band. Vll. Ist eine Rute mit guter Bisserkennung von Vorteil. 
Ich benutze eine Daiwa Windcast Surf als Rute und eine Stippe als Bissanzeiger!
Mir wurde ein Balzer Dreibein empfohlen. Viel besser als das teure von Cormoran. Kostete mich 40 Euro inkl. Versand.

Wenn du "nur" zwei Ruten, wie die meisten Brandungsangler, fischen wirst, kannst du bessere Rollen kaufen. Sehr viele fischen die Shimano Ultegra 14000. (Ich muss noch darauf sparen)

Ich benutze 0.3 Sufix Triline mit ca. 15m Schlagschnur.


----------



## Baum1309 (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Einstieg ins Brandungsangeln*

Hi,

 willkommen in der Welt des Brandungsangeln.

 Also mit der Prosyker von Ryobi machst du nichts verkehrt. Hab die selbst ein paar Jahre genutzt bis auf die Shimano Ultegra Ci4 14000 XSB umgestiegen bin.

 Bei den Ruten hängt es ganz von deinem Geschmack und Geldbeutel ab. Ich selbst nutze 4,20m Ruten (Pontos Celtic Surf). 
 Die Nordsee kenn ich jetzt nur von Dänemark zum Angeln. Was das Wurfgewicht angeht musst du schauen was Dir zusagt. Ich selbst nutze nur noch Ruten die bis 250g gehen. Wenn bei euch öfters Krautgang ist, dann achte darauf, dass du ausreichend große Spitzenringe hast (keine Low-Rider-Beringung). 
 Was die Bisserkennung angeht nutze ich auch Stippen, die ich mit Besenschellen am Dreibein befestigt habe. 
 Beim Dreibein musst du dir Überlegen was du willst. Das Comoran oder auch das von Balzer hat den Vorteil, dass es ein recht gutes Transportmaß hat, allerdings hat es einige Plastikteile und ich hab es selbst schon gehabt, dass es mir gebrochen ist (waren aber auch extreme Bedingungen).
 Die Alternativen sind diese:
http://www.angelsport-wattenbek.de/...ies/"Brandungsangler Shop"/BrandungsDreibeine

http://www.observe-fishing.de/shop/index.php?id_category=7&controller=category

 Würde ich mich aber nicht gleich am Anfang kaufen, sondern erst später wenn man regelmäßig los geht.
 Ein Köderdreibein kannst du dir recht einfach selbst bauen.


----------



## H.Christians (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Einstieg ins Brandungsangeln*

Erstmal danke an alle für eure Tips. Rollen habe ich grade gekauft, sind Ryobi Proskyer geworden. Ich glaube da passt für den Einstieg das Preis Leistungs Verhältnis am besten.

 Kennt ihr vielleicht noch einen guten Shop für das ganze Zubehör(Montagen).


----------



## hans albers (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Einstieg ins Brandungsangeln*

moin

habe da selber noch nicht eingekauft,
haben aber ne gute auswahl ,
auch für montagen..

http://www.nordmeer-handel.de/


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Einstieg ins Brandungsangeln*

Ich habe viel Kleinzeug in England bestellt. Schau mal nach great fishing Company bei ebay, die anderen 2 Stores.habe ich nicht mehr im Kopf, aber die Suche bei ebay.co.uk lohnt.


----------



## H.Christians (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Einstieg ins Brandungsangeln*

So Ruten habe ich auch gefunden.

 Sind diese geworden:

https://www.ebay.de/itm/Balzer-Diab...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2748.l2649

 Finde ich vom Preis- Leistungsverhältnis top, hoffe ich werde da ein bischen Freude dran haben.


----------



## Stulle (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Einstieg ins Brandungsangeln*



H.Christians schrieb:


> So Ruten habe ich auch gefunden.
> 
> Sind diese geworden:
> 
> ...


Hab ich noch nie in der Hand gehabt, aber Hersteller und Serie haben sonst immer einen guten Eindruck gemacht. Die Wechsel Spitzen sind bestimmt auch hilfreich. Aber das scheint B ware zu sein.


----------



## H.Christians (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Einstieg ins Brandungsangeln*

Wieso B Ware? Wegen des Preises? Wenn es B Ware ist, muss der Verkäufer das auch angeben


----------



## Skott (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Einstieg ins Brandungsangeln*



H.Christians schrieb:


> Wieso B Ware? Wegen des Preises? Wenn es B Ware ist, muss der Verkäufer das auch angeben


Vermutlich deshalb:

"*Die  Balzer Diabolo NEO Vario Surf ist 420 cm , 148 cm Transportlänge , 4  Teilig , High Density IM-7 Kohlefaser  ,  2 verschiedene starke  Wechselspitzen , 80/180 und 140/220 g. Wg. , das Twin Tip System  ermöglicht Ihnen durch einfaches Austauschen  des Spitzenteils die Rute mit 2 unterschiedlichen Wurfgewichten zu  Fischen , somit 2 Ruten in Einer . Edelstahlrollenhalter , LOW RYDER  Titanium SIC Beringung , präzise angeraute Steckverbindungen ,   ergonomischer Shrink Rubber Griff  daher auch bei Nässe problemloses  herausziehen der Steckverbindungen . Neu im Futteral mit minimalen  Lackschaden sieht man kaum . Versandkosten innerhalb von 3  Tagen   einmalig der  jeweils  höchste Betrag ."*


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 201078 (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Einstieg ins Brandungsangeln*

sakuma.co.uk fuer zubehoer versand quasi umsonst


----------



## Stulle (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Einstieg ins Brandungsangeln*



Skott schrieb:


> Vermutlich deshalb:
> 
> "*Die  Balzer Diabolo NEO Vario Surf ist 420 cm , 148 cm Transportlänge , 4  Teilig , High Density IM-7 Kohlefaser  ,  2 verschiedene starke  Wechselspitzen , 80/180 und 140/220 g. Wg. , das Twin Tip System  ermöglicht Ihnen durch einfaches Austauschen  des Spitzenteils die Rute mit 2 unterschiedlichen Wurfgewichten zu  Fischen , somit 2 Ruten in Einer . Edelstahlrollenhalter , LOW RYDER  Titanium SIC Beringung , präzise angeraute Steckverbindungen ,   ergonomischer Shrink Rubber Griff  daher auch bei Nässe problemloses  herausziehen der Steckverbindungen . Neu im Futteral mit minimalen  Lackschaden sieht man kaum . Versandkosten innerhalb von 3  Tagen   einmalig der  jeweils  höchste Betrag ."*


Ja genau deswegen, eBay würde ich meiden wenn der Preis nicht drastisch niedriger ist.


----------

